# My 2014 buck finished



## BP1992

Nice buck and mount! What did he score?


----------



## Hogster1

BP1992 said:


> Nice buck and mount! What did he score?


I almost hate to bring that up. LOL it caused some controversy on here last year. My Taxidermist taped him at 154 2/8 and some didn't think that was correct. Don't matter to me what he scored he is a trophy to me and i'm proud of him.


----------



## BP1992

Hogster1 said:


> I almost hate to bring that up. LOL it caused some controversy on here last year. My Taxidermist taped him at 154 2/8 and some didn't think that was correct. Don't matter to me what he scored he is a trophy to me and i'm proud of him.


Well I wouldn't think that's correct either haha! I would have guessed at least mid 160s.


----------



## John-in-VA

Great looking buck and mount , How long are the G-2's and 3 "s .He looks more than 154 2/8th to me ,Congrats .


----------



## madsam66

Nice!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## bucknut1

great


----------



## Brian811

Great mount


----------



## MNhunter1523

Awesome buck!


----------



## compaq4

Excellento!


----------



## MarshBuck89

Love it!!


----------



## Teemster

I've seen a lot of bs scores on here but I would say he's every bit of 154"....nice buck and mount man


----------



## JMart294

Great buck!


----------



## HogHungry

Thats a great deer!!!


----------



## 60x backstrap

Nice work and congratulations!


----------



## Savora

Looks great


----------



## bucknut1

Stud


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Really nice!


----------



## Holcomb

Awesome deer and I really like what you did with the pedestal, looks great.


----------



## huntinggirl22

Nice Mount. Gives me some ideas for my next buck


----------



## ETNyates

Beast!


----------



## WA Archer

Nice buck!


----------



## Jessixox

Very nice!


----------



## Raptor3084

Nice!


----------



## pdp29

beautiful mount! and very awesome deer!!!


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl

beautiful! I would like to get a mount like that. just need the buck first!! haha


----------



## Hunterrich

awesome awesome buck the mount is even better congrats bud I know I would love it.


----------



## MountNMan

Great buck and nice mount!


----------



## Chrisww1971

Looking good.


----------



## kspseshooter

Fantastic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Englenuts

Freaking giant, beautiful wallhanger man!


----------



## Easton Flinger

What a stud!


----------



## Turkeythumper77

That's a tall sucker. Great looking mount


----------



## CutOnContact

Awesome buck!!


----------



## Hoyt-U

Wow!!!


----------



## ARKSPYDER30

Awesome buck and mount, he's 154 if you don't count the spread!!!!


----------



## Cmalone24

nice buck


----------



## wyattcole

Wow! helluva buck! And love the old barn wood!


----------



## bclark7169

Wow


----------



## getem2011

Great looking buck. congratulations!


----------



## sunman

nice


----------



## WarriorVanes

Looks real good - congrats


----------



## Micah6:8

Beautiful buck. Congrats.


----------



## skanakam

very cool


----------



## CourtStamper

That's fine work! Congrats!


----------



## LegendKiller

Beautiful!


----------



## Zekedad51

Awsome mount !


----------



## WingShooter86

what a hammer


----------



## Saintsfan2

I like your pedestal build .Weathered tin always looks good


----------



## Markve214

I want a pedestal mount like this but im sure my dogs would have a hay day.


----------



## Erik Tasker

Nice!


----------



## RLWilkins

Great mount , well done.


----------



## Bth340

Wow what’s deer.! And mount


----------



## rockyraccoon02

That’s a dandy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moosewhisperer1

very nice mount


----------



## Stubby3

WoW!!!! Looks great. Nice Buck too.


----------



## nphillips565

Dang that's a tall rack


----------



## yeti49

Nice buck. Love the tall tines. Good looking pedestal mount too.


----------



## Jzoch

Looks amazing!!


----------



## steves05se-r

what a Deer and a stellar mount!


----------



## twebb2387

Great buck, very tall.


----------



## Hunterrich

That is a awesome pedestal!! Nice job


----------



## Dehoyt

Nice buck!


----------



## pmanning

I love pedestal mounts. Awesome buck!


----------



## ETX BOWHUNTER

nice buck


----------



## pbs76

Very nice!


----------



## RustyFF3

Thats a Dandy!


----------



## fencelake

What a beauty!


----------



## Bmf_68

nice long tines


----------



## cdw

he got some long tines


----------



## AggieJames09

i like


----------



## noclueo2

Beautifully done, I don't see how you couldn't get 154 out of him. Haters gonna hate I guess[emoji848]

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StefenB

Nice mount, thinking of doing the same on top of an old milk can I found in the woods I hunt


----------



## HamdorfT

Very Nice


----------



## Dave32

real nice deer


----------



## daniel240

Nice mount!


----------



## bigsky2

Good work on the pedestal!


----------



## Syncshot94

That’s awesome!


----------



## azscorpion

great mount


----------



## BeardedBowman1

Talk about a skyscraper


----------

